# Any interest in another custom ROM?



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Since I haven't seen one yet, I've started working on a .232 based Barebones ROM. Something with all the Blur crap removed and maybe a few nice mods (1% battery, Beats Audio, and notification toggles were the main ones i'm looking at). I wanted to try starting up my previous Blackhole Custom ROM, but since ROM manager doesn't work it makes it very difficult to choose your own options, so this would just be a standard deodexed de-blurred ROM.

Since we now have a Bootstrap that boots every startup I thought I'd see if this was something I should share when I'm done with it.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely. I'm interested. Thanks for thinking of us.

48656C70206D6521


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll try anything once!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## lancerday (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm on .232 now, and I could really go for a straight-up vanilla de-blurred rom. Looking forward to it!


----------



## elusive (Mar 9, 2012)

That's exactly what I've been waiting for - simple, clean and smooth.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds great, I am currently on stock rooted .232, and while battery indicator, and notification toggle are making it work for me right now, I would love to have a Rom with this stuff integrated. My big selling point on a rom is if it has webtop 3.0. I have become so dependant on my lap dock, I don't think I could live without it.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## flare561 (Dec 9, 2011)

As much as I would love this, I think someone on this forum said a Verizon rep gave him a release date for the official OTA sometime this month, I can't remember the exact date. You might want to save your effort until that's released OP. Once it is I'll download it in an instant. I'd love to use CM9 (or even better 10!) but I'd rather use stock than lose my lapdock.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, webtop is still included, and is the main reason i'm still on a stock rom as well, though I lost my Lapdock, which was crushing. I'm sure that the stuff I learn messing around with .232 will help me be able to whip something up faster for the official OTA.

Also, anyone seen a good Notifications Toggles mod for ICS?


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Search for notification toggles in the play store. It works very well. Use Titanium Backup to convert it to a system app, then restart. It will let you toggle things like gps directly as opposed to being redirected to the system menu to change it. 

Edit:
Sorry, I didn't realize that you were looking for a system mod as opposed to an app. If you found a flashable mod, would you mind sharing it, also I heard that you are close to releasing your rom over on obsidian's thread. Really looking forward to it!

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------

